# Look 565



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

What model year is this frame ? I can't find any info. on it Thinking about replacing my 05 Orbea Orca frameset. Would the 565 be any stiffer than my Orca ?? After buying a C-Dale System Six, my Orca is collecting dust....


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

Forget the year; who cares? Buy it! 
The rest of your collection will be collecting dust and the 565 will be collecting road grime. IMO, the 565 is the best performance-dollar frame LOOK ever offered.


----------



## andrew.wetdog (Apr 14, 2007)

The 565 was manufactured in 2006 and 2007 to my knowledge. Identical geometry to the 585 but with an Aluminum BB shell and different carbon somewheres. The difference in weight is about 200 grams. The 565 is a hair heavier and slightly stiffer than the 585. Discontinued as most consumers either choose the cheaper 555 or the more expensive 585. I have about 1000 mile on my 565, love the ride, and the frame was the most I could afford for a new LOOK.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I bought a 565 at the end of Nov. I really like it. Because of being a discontinued model there are some really good buys on them.


----------

